# Need some ideas!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Next week my kids go to the state fair to show. They will be there 2 days/1 night for the youth show, then going back the next night and staying 2 nights/2 days for the breeding show.

Problem I am having is figuring out what to take to eat! We are staying at the arena, cheaper, easier, and the kids don't like the idea of leaving their goats unattended overnight.

I have a little griddle I plan to take that I can cook on. Breakfast is easy - I plan on making scrambled eggs at home, and heating them up on the griddle along with frozen waffles & frozen sausage links, otherwise... cereal!

I'm just not sure what else. I am so tired of lunch meat! I need something that isn't messy and is easy to heat up.

For dinner we may eat at one of the vendors behind the building. Last year they had vendors set up I think more for exhibitors, as they were so much more reasonably priced than 'fair food.' 

Will be taking plenty of healthy snacks, a few treats, and fruit.

I am trying to put together a list of things to get from the store next week, and just completely stumped.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a toaster oven? You could bring something like burritos then.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If you take an electric skillet, you can cook Hamburger Helper type dinners. We have cooked those while camping.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, unfortunately all I have is the griddle. I have to have about $400 worth of work done to my truck before we go(pitman/idle arms & steering gear box, oh fun!>), so I honestly don't have the extra $$ to buy any new appliances right now


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I always like adding tortilla shells to our away from home meals. 

For breakfast they can be used for breakfast burritos, just add you eggs, cheese and sausage to them.

Lunch; tortillas with nutella, PB&J, Cheese etc. (not all at once though!)

Lunch or Dinner; quesadillas on your skillet? Also, how about cup-a-noodles? Will you have access to a microwave or able to boil water?

You might be thoroughly tired of tortillas by the end but they work well and you don't have to worry about them getting smashed like bread!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chop everything up thin , steak , chicken , spinach , cheese , eggs , sausage , etc…pre cook and bag it. 

Even pancake batter can be poured on it , just use less , lol..

Get creative with your burrito weekend  

Have fun and good luck !!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh, yes, Trickyroo! I Love your thinking! Pre-chopping makes life soooo very much easier!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I agree about pre chopping! I did that last year on veggies/fruits and it made things so much easier. 

Thanks for the suggestion on tortillas. My husband is from Mexico, so we tend to use tortillas a lot here at home. I like the idea of making breakfast burritos, we have them off and on, and my kids eat them up.

I can see if my kids want me to cook up some taco chicken or steak fajitas to heat up and eat as burritos for lunch one day.
I know Friday will be crazy, so I need to figure something out that is quick, easy/easy cleanup for lunch that day, but Saturday will hopefully be less stressful/rushing around.

I found out the kids will be getting a voucher for a free meal from the cattleman's association, so that takes care of dinner for Fri 

I wish I could get a little crockpot or something, I may end up trying to buy a little one from the dollar store/Walmart.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you take a BBQ pit with you?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Can you take a BBQ pit with you?


Oh I wish we could, that would be nice! We will be staying inside an arena, and honestly don't know that they allow them on the grounds or where they'd allow them 
Great idea though!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

buy a $5 rotisserie chicken at wally world, there are 2 legs and wings for lunch, and use the pulled chicken (pulled at home) for fajita/tacos) at least 2 if not more meals

heat skillet, olive oil and cook onions and peppers, when they are close to being done, spread out the pulled chicken and layer on top, then cover with tin foil and heat everything up nice and warm and serve on flour tortillas

This could be lunch both days, change up spices and have Mexican style and Italian style, should easily feed 6 for lunch

only thing dirty is a spatula and a bunch of zip-lock bags

we do this when running late for Glamping trips (kind of)

you can really get creative cooking on the road...

good luck


----------



## thekibblegoddess (Dec 13, 2014)

Loaded hash browns made on the griddle and served with cheese? Package of frozen hash browns or your own from home, baggie of chopped pre-cooked veggies, slices of cheese. Cook the potatoes on the griddle, stir in the veggies till warm, serve topped with cheese. Very filling and not a big mess.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

walking tacos- make the taco meat at home, freeze. Keep on ice until ready to thaw. Reheat on skillet. Add to bag of doritos, fritos, etc. Add toppings, eat with fork in bag. Very little mess. 
Frozen pancakes, can be used to make interesting sandwiches once heated on skillet. Make hot ham and cheese, hot jelly sandwiches.


----------

